# Four different states Governors say no!.



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I hope the rest of the 46 governors say the same!.As a Michigan resident,I believe that this is the most relevant statement Gov.Rick Snyder has ever stated. :idea:

Governors of 4 states refuse to admit Syrian refugees - CNN.com


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

At least a few politicians have enough brains to recognize trouble when they see it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad to see Alabama is one of them.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Good for them! Sadly, those of us in the Democratik People's Repuiblik of Hellinois are bracing for the fact they here WILL be thousands of them headed our way. Perhaps tens of thousands.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Yea I have seen this governor strong hold work (sarcasim) with all the illegals already here and located by the feds. Its all bullshit to fundamentally transform America!
We are going to be taken over in the very near future by design! This Paris stuff is a distraction as to what is really happening.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What do you expect Texas to say....... were getting the illegals from the south every single day. Nice job by the governors.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The governors' stand will not keep them from coming to the states, though.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> The governors' stand will not keep them from coming to the states, though.


Yep unfortunately that is the truth. Once here they will spread like the flu.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> Yep unfortunately that is the truth. Once here they will spread like the flu.


I was thinking more like herpes.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The federal government will threaten to withhold funding and grants, will they be able to survive without that money? The common core mess got through because of the promise of extra money for schools. Money talks!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Fox news latest is the number of states objecting is up to 14


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There is always one idiot. Bad news for those of you that live in Washington Gov. Jay Inslee: 'Washington welcomes those seeking refuge' | www.kirotv.com



> "I stand firmly with President Obama who said [Monday] morning," Jay Inslee said regarding Obama's pledge to accept thousands of Syrian refugees in the next year. "'We do not close our hearts to these victims of such violence and somehow start equating the issue of refugees with the issue of terrorism.'"


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I already signed the petition to urge the state of Tennessee to refuse any refugees.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The only EU nation that resists the feral swine infesting all of Europe is Poland.

America would do well to do the same, but we have Sotero running the show.Yes perhaps time for states rights again.

In fact Sotero has let untold millions across the border with no regard to diseases, terror, crime in general.

Hope we can Change it back before the Kenyan fleeced America.

And no I'm not racist, but Barry is a cross of the worst white trash, and a genocidal black kenyan.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Egyas said:


> Good for them! Sadly, those of us in the Democratik People's Repuiblik of Hellinois are bracing for the fact they here WILL be thousands of them headed our way. Perhaps tens of thousands.


I have to correct myself. Looks like Gov. Rauer actually is taking a stand for us. Or at least pretending to. <shocked>


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Well the wonderful governor of Colorado has announced Colorado will still accept refugees. I am on my phone and can't get a link to post. It is on 9news.com

Gov: Colorado will continue to accept Syrian refugees
Allison Sylte|1 hour ago

635820566255151549-GettyImages-461091582
Win McNamee
DENVER – Colorado will not join the growing number of states that have refused to accept Syrian refugees in wake of the Paris terrorist attacks, Gov. John Hickenlooper announced Monday.

"We will work with the federal government and Homeland Security to ensure the national verification processes for refugees are as stringent as possible," he wrote in a statement. "We can protect our security and provide a place where the world's most vulnerable can rebuild their lives."

Michigan and Alabama were the first states to say they would not accept Syrian refugees in wake of the attacks. They have since been joined by New Hampshire, North Carolina, Florida, Wisconsin, Mississippi, Arizona, Ohio, Illinois, Indiana, Louisiana, Texas, Arkansas and Massachusetts.

At least 132 people were killed and hundreds more injured in a series of coordinated attacks in Paris Friday evening. According to French prosecutors, a bomber who targeted the national stadium was found with a Syrian passport – prompting security concerns from some U.S. officials.

The vast majority of Syrian refugees have gone to Europe or neighboring countries. The U.S. accepted 1,854 Syrian refugees through September – a number the Obama administration says could increase to 100,000 by 2017, USA TODAY reports.

USA TODAY contributed to this report.

(© 2015 KUSA)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

So Washington and Colorado want the refugees. Maybe all that secondhand potsmoke is having an effect on those governers? Just a theory.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They have nothing to say about it. Obama can send as many as he wants to any state he wants is about to prove that.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> So Washington and Colorado want the refugees. Maybe all that secondhand potsmoke is having an effect on those governers? Just a theory.


Well let those Azzhats house them *ALL in their daughters rooms* and then raise the foul spoor that they deserve.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

South Carolina said not here.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Notice that NONE of the Governors running for President has sided with this group?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The letter from Texas Gov to Obama.

http://gov.texas.gov/files/press-office/SyrianRefugees_BarackObama11162015.pdf


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Apparently we will be taking them in here in Pennsylvania. This is a swing state, hopefully the after effects of taking these "young, male refugees" will thin out the libtards making this completely a red state.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

I was pleasantly surprised that Michigan rejected them, considering how many of them there are in the state.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I heard Oblunders shameful comments yesterday regarding the Governors stance. He is nothing but a cheap dictator, criminal, and a traitor. Who the hell is he to say who and what is American or not. The states can make the entry process difficult but they wont stop them completely. It's probable an attack is eminent on our soil if not during the Holidays then soon after. They are already on the ground here in the states. Eyes open everyone.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I heard Oblunders shameful comments yesterday regarding the Governors stance. He is nothing but a cheap dictator, criminal, and a traitor. Who the hell is he to say who and what is American or not. The states can make the entry process difficult but they wont stop them completely. It's probable an attack is eminent on our soil if not during the Holidays then soon after. They are already on the ground here in the states. Eyes open everyone.


+1 on the comments about the Obamanation. I also agree about the imminent attack. I think Black Friday is likely to become a very Red Friday.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The linked article in the OP is now showing 27 states as refusing to take refugees. That includes one state with a democrat governor.
I strongly hope that the world, as a whole, is starting to awaken to the real threat these people pose.
France is opening its recently blackened eyes, and has now started taking REAL steps to hit back.
Various European countries, normally known for their free flowing borders, are restricting entry.

Here in the states, I think we will see this trend continue. Imagine, 40 states all refusing this administration's plan of forced immigration. What a message that would send, even if just temporary.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Auntie said:


> There is always one idiot. Bad news for those of you that live in Washington Gov. Jay Inslee: 'Washington welcomes those seeking refuge' | www.kirotv.com


I am sure glad we moved from there before that F**ktard was elected.he rose from the ranks of Seattle.I hope the citizens of Wa. state have enough sense to vote that fool out.I still have family there and they are not happy with the Californiazation of Washington state.used to be a pretty good place to live.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Last count was 30 states refusing!


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------

